# Test Freak



## Marcay (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Has anybody used Test Freak? I'm thinking of adding this to my supplements and wondering if anyone has any hard proof of this stuff working. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Marat (Oct 10, 2010)

Marcay said:


> Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

Marcay said:


> Sounds too good to be true.


 


Marat said:


>


 
+1


----------



## Built (Oct 10, 2010)

Never heard of it. What's in it?


----------



## TooOld (Oct 11, 2010)

It's full of useless junk (trib).


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 11, 2010)

It's made by PharmaFreak 
Who also sells Ripped Freak.


----------



## Parallel (Oct 11, 2010)

It's nothing other than a complete waste of money dude


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2010)

Just another overpriced over the counter so-called test booster.


----------



## unclem (Oct 12, 2010)

tribulus is not garbage , its good for pct and libido but thats all and only the bulgarian brand. other than that wtf is it,.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> tribulus is not garbage , its good for pct and libido but thats all and only the bulgarian brand. other than that wtf is it,.



Agreed... but nothing more!


----------



## TooOld (Oct 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> tribulus is not garbage , its good for pct and libido but thats all and only the bulgarian brand. other than that wtf is it,.



How is it good for PCT?
What exactly does it do to help a restart protocol?


----------



## TooOld (Oct 13, 2010)

TooOld said:


> How is it good for PCT?
> What exactly does it do to help a restart protocol?



Anyone?
Beyond the benefit of bumping libido is this stuff good for anything else?
It seams to be in everything I don't take.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2010)

TooOld said:


> Anyone?
> Beyond the benefit of bumping libido is this stuff good for anything else?
> It seams to be in everything I don't take.


 
Im in my mid-30's, never saw any benefits of trib products, libido or otherwise


----------



## MDR (Oct 13, 2010)

Tried Trib a couple times, and nothing for me.  Could be that it works for some, but I gave up on it.  I looked up testofreak online, and it looked like nothing useful, with the possible exception of Trib, if that works for you.


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

How about the animal stack ?? is it good ??


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

TooOld said:


> How is it good for PCT?
> What exactly does it do to help a restart protocol?


 
 it works for me in the libido dept, from wat iam hearing its not working for all. but during pct or bridging it helps me come down off the high doses so i can slam my wife but thats about it for pct/ bridge. hcg or prolactin inhibitors work better. iam loosing faith also as it works less and less for me now that iam on slin. who nos. i dont believe in cycling though i think bridging and blasting is the best way to train. as i think your having to start all over again after a pct no matter wat you do or wat u take.


----------



## Stoner1 (Oct 17, 2010)

unclem said:


> tribulus is not garbage , its good for pct and libido but thats all and only the bulgarian brand. other than that wtf is it,.



+1


----------

